# Trackday Poll



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

*How was it for you?*​
I did the Newbie session, then wished I could more.1433.33%I did 2 or 3 sessions & wished I had done all 5.24.76%I didn't go on track but wish I had.1945.24%I did 5 sessions and wish I could have done more.716.67%


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Should the TTOC do another Trackday?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

How about '5 sessions was just not enough'!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> How about '5 sessions was just not enough'!


I've just tried to add that option  but being a 'Poll' Newbie
I've Co(ked it up :roll:

How do I add another Poll question???????????


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

I enjoyed the newbie track event but need some guidance on how to get round the track properly before doing it again!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Track was great :twisted:

wish i had done more 

.............. when can we start booking for next year :roll:

oh , to answer the question , yes definatly


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

surftt said:


> I enjoyed the newbie track event but need some guidance on how to get round the track properly before doing it again!


Good point, when I helped organise another marque's Trackday we
got Donington to cone the circuit to shown those who had never been
before where to brake, turn, apex and exit.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

surftt said:


> I enjoyed the newbie track event but need some guidance on how to get round the track properly before doing it again!


Fantastic first time out on a track, but I would have been lost where to brake, turn, apex etc if I hadn't had my other half directing me. He's done bike track days and even raced round Donington and I must admit I still cocked up into corners a couple of times even following his instructions.

Getting the circuit coned for turning points etc would have been a great idea, or even have a lead car (who knows the circuit) then 5 newbies for a couple of laps would have helped those with no circuit knowledge.

Donington is a superb track but it's a sweeping, corner flowing into next corner circuit and if you get it wrong out of Redgate you're wrong all the way round, and when you've only got 20 mins it could get frustrating.

Think we should definitely have more track days and I for one would be up for more sessions next time


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> How about '5 sessions was just not enough'!


Dont think your tyres would have done much more.

I did the Newbie really enjoyed it, if i had another longer Newbie then i might have ventured with the big boys.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

karenb said:


> surftt said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the newbie track event but need some guidance on how to get round the track properly before doing it again!
> ...


They did put out a course car for two sighting laps for the first group out :? but I don't think that 'Ducks & Drakes' thing helps much,
each car only has to get out of line a little and by the time you get to the end car the chances are they are completely wrong.

BTW if you get it wrong out of Redgate it only spoils your lap time, as you then can't get enough speed through Hollywood and down through Craner.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Extra option added :wink:

Oh and we did ask for the track to be coned  Was it because the trackzone had the other sessions? :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

20 mins is just not enough. As a newbie it took me at least 3 laps to get a feel for the corner braking and turn-in points. Then you get behind someone going slower - (that's not a grumble because I appreciate it IS a newbie session) and you just can't get enough laps in to get a proper feel for the flow and rhythm of the circuit. I wish I'd booked a newbie + a std session.

Also, agree with earlier comment that brakeing/turn-in cones would of been really useful.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > How about '5 sessions was just not enough'!


Dont think your tyres would have done much more.quote]

Exactly what I was thinking :lol: 
Kev needs a poll option - I would have done more than 5 sessions if I had any tyres left :lol:

Mr L  - The dirty Yellow Roadster


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

HighTT said:


> surftt said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the newbie track event but need some guidance on how to get round the track properly before doing it again!
> ...


Cones are a great aid for newbies learning the track, as I found out years ago when I was a two-wheel newbie at trackdays. On two wheels you have little choice but to find the right lines through corners. Ain't that right MrL and TTotal!

You only need the turn-in and apex cones.

The exit cone is useless: when you get it right going in and through the turn you exit correctly anyway. And if you don't go through correctly you wont exit correctly, so the exit cone is just confusing.

I've never used a braking point cone. Can't see the point. We all have different brakes, entry speed and fear level.

If we have an open-pit-lane track day I would be more than happy to show anyone the safe lines around a track. Richard (mighTy Tee) came out for a full session with me at Donnington, so you might like to seek his reassurance first 

I would also be happy to offer a pre-track breifing session illustrating the theory behind getting a good line through a sequence of corners.

I'm up for any track day that's on offer! It's fantastic fun and it's what performance car were built for 

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

HighTT said:


> BTW if you get it wrong out of Redgate it only spoils your lap time, as you then can't get enough speed through Hollywood and down through Craner.


If you get it wrong at Redgates you end up in the kitty-litter and the session stopped!

And an awful lot of gravel to get out of the car before it's allowed out again...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TThriller said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > surftt said:
> ...


Yes - everybody will start braking at a different place but the braking cone is still useful to a newbie as a reference point; as they go through the day they can adjust their personal braking point in
relation to that cone.

And exit points can be useful too - Take Coppice; even if you go in and apex correctly, the exit is FAR from obvious :?

And I did say "if you get it wrong OUT of Redgate ....."  :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I did the 5 sessions and would've done more time if I could. Would be nice to have an open-pitlane kind of thing in which you can go out when and as much as you want. I would be happy to pay more (even double) for that.

Oh well. I will be in Castle Combe on August the 3rd if anybody wants to join me...


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

HighTT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


Coppice is an *entirely* different corner to anything else at Donnington. It's a *dual apex* corner!

The clue there is the two set of rumble strips on the inside of the corner, roughly where you would put the cones. If you placed an exit cone after the first apex it would be on the tarmac! And the second exit cone is then superfluous.

Double apex corners do take a bit of getting used to, Coppice being even harder for the newbie as the entry is blind. And Coppice also offered the least grip of all the corners yesterday. So well done to everyone for getting around that one.

So, no, I would not recommend exit cones. But I suppose it depends on where you got your instruction from...

Dave


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TThriller said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


There ARE two inner kerbs, but Coppice is *not* a dual apex corner :roll: the second kerb is set for motorcyclists  .

The exit cone for cars would be placed at the far end of the second outer kerb;
the first outer kerb would only be used if you have gone in too fast
and its use is usually considered a mistake.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I still say it's a dual apex corner, regardless of whether you're on two-wheels or four. The real apex is on the track somewhere between the two inner rumble strips.

I'll stick with John Stevens expertise!

http://www.racecoaching.com/

Dave


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TThriller said:


> I still say it's a dual apex corner,
> 
> I'll stick with John Stevens expertise!
> 
> ...


I've been driven round and shown the lines by:-

Ryan; the Chief Instructor at Donington.
Willie Green; he who had the spectacular crash in the Maserati at the Goodwood Revival in 2005,
My ex neigbour; who was a Maranello Challenge driver,
and another Donington instructor ........

....... I suppose they could ALL be wrong :?: :roll:  :wink:

I do however know what your getting at ......

...... but we have come a long way from exit cones


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I was booked up on the novice session but missed it.

Helen and I were really disappointed that Wicked Wheels had not finished my rims :x after having the car from 10.30 until 2 pm :x

CliveD and Steve TT Law kindly offered a session with instructors at 2.40 or 3.40 , but having seen them go round ( real hotch potch of cars) Helen and I were both relieved that we chose not to join either of those sessions.

One day it would be lovely to drive round a track with some friends in TTs that we can trust, look forward to the next opportunity. Dont think we saw one session whee there wasnt either the race TT or the beetle or Alfa Romeo in amongst the TT pack... even the novice session had the race TT in it and that scared Helen :?

Glad to be of assistance with my helmets and hope that helped get others on the track who may not have had the chance.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTotal said:


> One day it would be lovely to drive round a track with some friends in TTs that we can trust, look forward to the next opportunity. Dont think we saw one session whee there wasnt either the race TT or the beetle or Alfa Romeo in amongst the TT pack...


Are you saying that you couldn't trust POSSIBLY the three most experienced track drivers there :?: :?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I did the Novice session and despite nearly crapping my pants before going onto the circuit (that briefing put the fear of god through me with all that talk of gravel getting into your brakes if you go off!!!) Once on the circuit and a couple of laps under my belt I couldn't stop grinning and loved every minute of it!! That was until the checkered flag came out and ended the session!!

I want more before my grin wears off!! 

Oh well I have my Audi Experience to look forward to I suppose?!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TThriller said:


> .... Richard (mighTy Tee) came out for a full session with me at Donnington, so you might like to seek his reassurance first


Reassurance - maybe they should read this.....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=91920


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Thoroughly enjoyed the newbie session (not quite as scared as I was at castle coombe) Just beginging to get the hang of it when the gearbox decided it didn't want to play anymore. Upside is at last Audi have admitted there is a fault with it!
BillP


----------

